# Here is something that happened in the 2001 session



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI, this is just to illustrate the importance of knowing what is going on with the legislature. The ND Game and Fish Department has a program where they will pay for a high fence for a livestock producer to keep his feed supplies in when they suffer depredation (usually deer or turkeys) on a chronic basis. The department had a policy in the past that if the producer was involved in a commercial hunting operation that they would receive NO help. The reasons for this is as follows. By having a commercial hunting operation they are allowing only a few people who pay to get in to hunt. This makes deer management extremely difficult, when hunters can not get in to reduce the herd. Also, these fences are paid for by YOUR dollars. In 2001 a bill was introduced that said the deparment couldn't discriminate against commercial hunting operators and must give them a hayyard. So the sportsmen are paying for hay yards on property where they can not access the resource unless they pay a fee to do so. To me this is just wrong. If you are going to make money off of the resource, don't expect any help from the people you are excluding. Here is an example, I knew a landowner that guided deer next to a major national wildlife refuge. If you wanted to hunt deer with him, it would cost you several thousand dollars to do this. He baited deer to get them to come onto his place for his hunters. Then in the winter when the deer were in his feed supplies, he had the audacity to think that the Game and Fish should use hunter dollars to reimburse him for losses. He created his own problems by #1 baiting the deer in the first place, and then #2 not allowing an adequate harvest.

This Bill passed, at the hearing no one showed up to testify against it except for Dean Hildebrand Director of G & F and Roger Rostvet the Deputy Director. When no one showed up, it was ran through without any problems.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great example of what happens by standing on the sidelines. Rep. Todd Porter, Mandan, is proposing these pieces of legislation in the next session;
1 Repeal of the deer proof hay yards from the last session.
2 Resident only 1st week of pheasant and waterfowl on public lands.
3 Short term lease access program to compete with fee hunters.
4 Support interm bills for the HPC and guideing laws.
5 Version of HB 1468 from the last session. This is for 2-5 day periods NR upland, with fee increases dedicated to land access.
6 Consider splitting ducks and geese. (?) I assume that means seperate licenses for upland and waterfowl.

So have all you viewers signed up for the "North Dakota Sportsperson Mailing List" on the home page?

The only way to stop this selfserving legislation is to get informed and get involved. Remeber Pheasantgate.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Muzzy is right. If there is one thing I have learned since I came to ND this past summer is that all sportsmen are going to be losers if things are unaddressed in the legislature this year. Do not htink ANYONE is standing up for your interests, even if you are a member of a group paying a lobbyist at Bismarck. I am told that when the hayyard bill came into committee last session, there was another, "more important" bill that the lobbyists testified at. This led to the hayyard bill rolling through. Do not sign a petition, do not sign a form letter. Sit down and write a personal letter to your representatives telling them what you think of these bills. Or better yet, commit a day or two right now to drive to Bismarck and testify. With the advent of the net, it should be easier than ever to organize the effort.

One other thing. Do not fear landowner backlash. It may happen for a year or two or three, but these issues are legacy issues. The sportsmen of this state must establish themselves as a force to be reckoned with. Dont whine, act!!!!!!! May the Force be with us all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Muzzy...was that refuge Clark Salyer?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken, 10-4 he has a farm on the east side of the refuge north of Towner, southwest of willow city.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

That Bill was SB2025. It was intro by the ag. comm. It was one of the bills used on the leg. grade scale.You can look up who voted for it ,the link is on the to of the gradeing scale.(ND outdoor issues) on Nodak outdoors home page.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Muzzy...I know who you are talking about.He charges $2500 for 5 days of rifle hunting.He should be able to pay for his own fences.The only problem is that the law allows him to get it from the GNF.I would too if the law said I could.That needs to be changed.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I agree Residents only the first week of pheasant,
hell, how about the first 2 weeks, but NOT the 2-5 day week thing,
for NR's ,ecspecially if the fee is raised
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.

why not just put a cap on it instead,
, or, how about speacial privleges to people
that live in Moorhead since its so close :lol:

:beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Public lands? PLOT land and ND G&F GMA land, sure.

Not sure the state of ND has any authority to determine public land access rules on the National Grasslands and the USF&W Wildlife Production Areas.


----------

